# scares at a party?



## Abby Normal (Jan 4, 2011)

I am throwing my first halloween party!
I have lots of great ideas, I would like to throw in a scare or two to surprise people with, maybe a skit i dont know, just something to shake things up a little and be different. Any ideas?
I do have an idea for a game but I still need to work out the details,...everybody gets a "brain" upon arrival, which is likely just a clothespeg with a brain on it. The guest's try to get as many brains as possible, whoever has the most wins. The way you get or lose a brain?? Im thinking if you say the word zombie or if you swear or if someone manages to sneak it off without the other person noticing. Any ideas to add to this concept or make it better?


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

Abby Normal said:


> I am throwing my first halloween party!
> I have lots of great ideas, I would like to throw in a scare or two to surprise people with, maybe a skit i dont know, just something to shake things up a little and be different. Any ideas?
> I do have an idea for a game but I still need to work out the details,...everybody gets a "brain" upon arrival, which is likely just a clothespeg with a brain on it. The guest's try to get as many brains as possible, whoever has the most wins. The way you get or lose a brain?? Im thinking if you say the word zombie or if you swear or if someone manages to sneak it off without the other person noticing. Any ideas to add to this concept or make it better?


:jol: Hey, I like the idea. I went to a Cookie Exchange last year and everyone received a candy cane necklace when they entered. But you would lose your necklace if you said the word 'cookie' during the party. I lost my necklace about 2 minutes in because people can 'trick' you into saying the word. The person with the most necklaces at the end of the night won a prize. How about using the word Halloween for your party? That would be something that people are going to accidentally slip up and say, it will be fun to see people win and lose their brains. And people can trick each other to say the word 'Halloween' which is really funny to watch. Clever idea!


----------



## Abby Normal (Jan 4, 2011)

good idea using the word halloween


----------



## Gorylovescene (Sep 18, 2011)

ooo fun! I love this idea. It's a really good ice breaker too. Of course I've got nothing useful to add to it haha.


----------



## Peyjenk (Oct 26, 2010)

I did something similar last year with my zombie party. I found a cheap sack of skulls that worked nicely. The guests had to find the skulls, and there was a no-holds-barred policy in regards to stealing, tricking, etc. My friends were backstabbing each other all night to get the most skulls!


----------



## Abby Normal (Jan 4, 2011)

great input thanks guys


----------



## halstead (Apr 20, 2010)

as for scares, I put a demon behind the shower cutain and a boombox w/ batteries with sounds of demonic whispers softly playing. You couldn't hear the whispers until you closed the door and were quitly doing your business. Many people couldn't help themselves and pulled aside the curtain to find the demon leering at them! Thinking about changing it up this year and putting a small creature in the medicine cabinet with a small mp3 player with scratching sounds.


----------



## wicKED (Sep 16, 2011)

Perhaps this link HERE can help you with your first party.


----------



## Abby Normal (Jan 4, 2011)

halstead: love that idea! I have a static jason type prop for in the shower. But I love the idea of adding the demonic whispers!! that will make it seriously creepy
wicked: thanks for the link I have actually already read that and got some great ideas from it, your website is now on my favorites,..some great stuff there!


----------

